# confirm the pressure the cyclone feed pump is delivering to the cyclone nest?



## Minga

how do you confirm the pressure the cyclone feed pump is delivering to the cyclone nest?

tengo mi duda si esto puede traducirse como en el caso de "delivering" puede ser "desarrollando" y no tengo claro si el ciclone nest es el nido del ciclón o el núcleo del ciclón o cómo se lo llama técnicamente

Muchas gracias!!!! 
Minga


----------



## lpfr

Aquí "delivering" quiere decir comunicando, alimentando, suministrando (la potencia).
  El "cyclone nest" puede ser la zona donde se crean los ciclones (el nido de ciclones), pero no estoy seguro. Puedes verificarlo con el resto del texto.


----------



## jalibusa

La presión que la bomba de alimentación del ciclón ( tal vez los ciclones, ver mas abajo) entrega a....
En cuanto a "nest": hay más de un ciclón alimentado por la bomba?


----------



## Minga

muchas preguntas querido Jalib...  
yo lo traduje asi, a ver si está bien?
2.	Cómo hace Ud. para comprobar la presión que la bomba de alimentación del ciclón está suministrando al nido del ciclón?  

tiene sentido?
Minga es traductora pero NO es ingeniero ciclonista 
Gracias   !!!!!!


----------



## jalibusa

En el original dice "cyclone nest" y no: "cyclone's nest" lo que me hace pensar que el ciclón no "tiene un nido" (nido del ciclón en tu intento) sino que es parte de un conjunto de ciclones que forman un cyclone nest, por eso te preguntaba antes si había más de un ciclón, y si lo hay yo pondría "conjunto de ciclones".
Dicho esto, hay otra posibilidd y es que dentro de un ciclón solitario haya varios tubos de separación y descarga lo que podría llamarse "nest". Pregunto de nuevo: *hay más de un ciclón? y si hay uno solo tiene más de un tubo vertical en su interior?*


----------



## lpfr

Temo que estemos equivocándonos de ciclón. Me parece que no se trata de un ciclón atmosférico sino de un sistema que utiliza torbellinos para separar polvos de minerales como en este ejemplo. O en wikipedia.
  La traducción es aún más difícil. Ni siquiera estoy seguro que exista.


----------



## Peter P

Lo traduciría como dijo Jaliblusa "conjunto de ciclones" .  En la página 5 de este enlace aparece un diagrama de flujo donde aparece "cyclone nest" y en la descripción del proceso se refiere en plural. *[PDF]*Gold Mines.  O lo pondría como "ciclones" nada más, con toda seguridad los entendidos sabrán de que se habla, Minga.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Minga

es que no se si hay más de un ciclón porque es una evaluación y sólo me ha tocado traducir las preguntas (
puedo consultar si prefieren salir de la duda....
estudiaré el tema and i´ll get back atcha 
GRACIAS DE VERDAD A TODOS!!!!!
abrazote
Minga


----------



## RIU

Hola a todos, 

La depuración ciclónica, habitualmente, trabaja en fases, y cada fase tiene un número determinado de ciclones que trabajan en paralelo. Teniendo en cuenta que en cada fase hay un aceptado y un rechazo el esquema de trabajo es el siguiente: 

1. El aceptado de la primera fase va a proceso, mientras que el rechazo de la primera fase es la alimentación de la segunda.
2. El aceptado de la segunda fase entra en la alimentación de la primera fase para ser procesado de nuevo, mientras que el rechazo va a la alimentación de la tercera fase.
3. El aceptado de la tercera fase va a la alimentación de la segunda fase para ser procesado de nuevo, mientras que el rechazo de la tercera fase ya va a vertedero o reprocesado aparte.

Todo el sistema se empuja con la misma bomba, siendo imprescindible que el gradiente de presiones sea positivo y constante. Lo habutual es controlar las presiones de entrada y salida en cada fase para evitar contraflujos y/o obturación de los ciclones por impurezas.

Siempre he visto que se llama fase a cada grupo de ciclones, ahora, si és más comprensible llamarlo nido, grupo, etc. tampoco lo veo mal.

Abrazote Minguilla.

RIU


----------



## Minga

es decir mi amigo Riu, que si tu tuvieras que hacer la traducción, lo más técnico te parecería por ejemplo algo asi: "confirmar la presión que la bomba del ciclón ejerce o comunicaa la fase del ciclón ????

como Minga no entender nada, ser Jane en cuanto a ingeniería   quisiera saber si es correcto decirlo asi o si lo dirías de otra forma?
Gracias querido Riu ! 
Minguilla


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

¿Como comprobarías la presión de alimentación a la/s fase/s ciclónica/s?
¿Como comprobarías la la presión de trabajo de la bomba de alimentación a coclónicos?
¿Como comprobarías la la presión de trabajo de la bomba de alimentación a la/s fase/s coclónica/s?

Recuerdos.

RIU


----------



## Minga

ah me tengo que dedicar a coser che
desastre lo mio 
GRACIAS MI QUERIDO RIU
 Minga


----------



## Luis Fernando

Como entra aqui el centrifugado, podria tener algo que ver?

Saludos


----------



## vicdark

Sólo como un aporte complementario.

En la perforación petrolera, los _cyclones _se usan para separar el ripio o cortes de perforación del lodo que retorna, y se llaman *separadores centrífugos o ciclónicos.*


----------



## Luis Fernando

Gracias por el dato vicdark


----------

